
Still fuming over HTTPS mishap, Google makes Symantec an offer it can’t refuse - ZeljkoS
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/10/still-fuming-over-https-mishap-google-gives-symantec-an-offer-it-cant-refuse/
======
turs0und
Wow, feel the Google wrath. My view of Symantec is that it's an over-the-hill
tech company that has its hands deep enough in enough enterprise stuff that it
stays alive. I'd love to see someone animate a video of Google battling
Symantec...

